# Found these at a flea market today



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Actually, my friend's sister pointed them out and said, "those would be perfect for your birds!" (training them young is the key). I got two, one green and one orange, for five bucks each. She said they are from Ikea and are ten bucks each usually. Going to put hard plastic plates in each one and change a few times a week. I hung one up and ten minutes later here is the result:


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL! Those birds like it so it is pigeon tested. Hopefully they are strong to hold many pigeons.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Wow that's cool!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very neat idea!  That could definitely save on some wall space when you need perches/nest....cubby holes?  LOL.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A pigeon hammock!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Does the frame come out...and are they washable?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi MARYJANE,Well I have look at this post for two days and I finnaly made up my mind on these and I hate to say it but what I see looks like a lot of trouble. First each nest looks a bit to small for two birds at one time. A nesting pair in a tight nest there is a very good chance of broken eggs.Cleaning up a nest with eggs or young could lead to problems.Young would poop on that netting and that would be differcult to clean Then there is the problem of a pair with older young,the pair laying a second set of eggs. I also see birds going into the wrong nest and the fights that would take place, again broken eggs or trampled young. I wish you luck with these nests but as I said I see trouble.* GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with George, but when I saw the pic I did not think you were using them for breeding, they would be perfect to keep them off the floor when brooding dummie eggs though, and just for fun to hang out in, they seem to like the bit of privacy they provide, I think they are cute, but I forsee poop will ruin them pretty quick.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is so sweet. My pigeons would take a lot longer to investigate and try them out. When we added the extension and the shed to the aviary it took them days to even step out into the new territories.

Cynthia


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

my daughter has one of them in her room(to keep "clutter"out of the way)what a good idea,the pigeons seem to like them,it looks like a high rise kinda pigeon hammock lol,we also have them in our good old £ shop,i must investigate more,great idea!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Oh MJ, you always find good deals, not only that, but you always think about your kids, and obviously they appreciate all your efford, they look so happy of course was from mommy 

Ivette


----------



## ceren (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh man. Can I repost this to ikeahacker.com? I'm totally cracking up.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, George I certainly appreciate your valuable input as always, don't worry as they don't breed and those are mostly for hanging out in and maybe one or two might sit on a dummy egg. They are so far just taking turns swinging around in the cubbies so I don't know if they will try to nest or not in them--no real privacy lol. 

Ceren, feel free. . .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're cute. Like little hammocks. That would be cute out in the aviary. They wouldn't try to nest in them there, I don't think, as they like the security of the loft. But to hang out in, they're cute, as long as one doesn't catch a toenail or something. Too much! LOL.


----------

